# iPod Touch 16Go moins cher que le 8Go



## olivier_tralongo (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter mon iPod Touch 16Go chez nos amis de Craffour. Chez Craffour ? me direz-vous. Oui, chez Craffour, tout simplement parce que en passant devant le rayon baladeurs, il restait un iPod Touch 16Go à 256 euros, alors que le 8Go au dessus était à son prix habituel, soit 289 euros ! Ni une ni deux, je le prends et demande à une caissière de le biper afin de me donner le prix à la caisse, et là toujours pareil, 256 euros. Merci Craffour  ! Alors à votre avis, erreur ou promo ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2008)

33% de réduction! joli coup!

et si il n'y avait pas un grand panneau "Super Promo" au-dessus, alors c'est certainement une erreur...


----------



## olivier_tralongo (30 Mai 2008)

Et non pas de panneau promo, plus qu'un en stock, je pense que j'ai eu ma chance du mois, surtout le jour où j'ai décidé d'acheter un iPod Touch ! Craffour vous êtes trop fort, grâce à votre incompétence vous m'avez fait un beau cadeau


----------



## Alycastre (30 Mai 2008)

olivier_tralongo a dit:


> Et non pas de panneau promo, plus qu'un en stock, je pense que j'ai eu ma chance du mois, surtout le jour où j'ai décidé d'acheter un iPod Touch ! Craffour vous êtes trop fort, grâce à votre incompétence vous m'avez fait un beau cadeau



C'est ce qui s'appelle être opportuniste  
Cela arrive des erreurs d'étiquetage dans les grandes surfaces, faut juste demander confirmation avant de passer à la caisse.
Après, c'est leur problème.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

la pauvre caissiere qui va se faire crier dessus vous y avez pensé ???
Bonne affaire : craffour augmente votre pouvoir d'achat en enlevant la tva : c'est pas ça plutôt ?


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> la pauvre caissiere qui va se faire crier dessus vous y avez pensé ???
> Bonne affaire : craffour augmente votre pouvoir d'achat en enlevant la tva : c'est pas ça plutôt ?



C'est pas bête comme idée.... et ça colle bien au slogan "Crafour déduit la TVA sur tous les produits de première nécessité"

mais je pense quand même que si c'était ça il y aurait un grand panneau au-dessus du rayon rappelant cette campagne de pub, non?


----------



## giga64 (31 Mai 2008)

olivier_tralongo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter mon iPod Touch 16Go chez nos amis de Craffour. Chez Craffour ? me direz-vous. Oui, chez Craffour, tout simplement parce que en passant devant le rayon baladeurs, il restait un iPod Touch 16Go à 256 euros, alors que le 8Go au dessus était à son prix habituel, soit 289 euros ! Ni une ni deux, je le prends et demande à une caissière de le biper afin de me donner le prix à la caisse, et là toujours pareil, 256 euros. Merci Craffour  ! Alors à votre avis, erreur ou promo ?



Oh, l'ôt'... i' s'est fait refiler un clone !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

j'y pensait car ma mere au lieu d'en avoir pour 26 euros pour que dalle elle en a eu pour 22,43 euros...


----------



## olivier_tralongo (31 Mai 2008)

et non ce n'est pas un clone loin de la. Seul point négatif, il n'a pas la mise a jour de janvier mais même pour 17 de plus ça vaut encore le coût. Allez voir dans les craffours de chez vous pour voir on ne sait jamais!


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Mai 2008)

Je n'habite pas en France donc je ne connais pas ces magasins, mais n'est-ce pas plutôt "Carrefour"


----------



## olivier_tralongo (31 Mai 2008)

oui c'est bien carrefour mais c'est tellement plus marrant craffour !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

c'est ça la raison !
c'est un modèle invendu !


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Juin 2008)

Tu crois? Un genre de démonstrateur?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Non mais vu que les modeles etaient ceux avant la maj , craffour ne pouvaient les vendre le même prix : ca aurait été un scandale !


----------



## olivier_tralongo (1 Juin 2008)

C'est peut-être ça, en tous cas je viens de faire la mise à jour et même là, 256  + 18  = 274 , toujours moins cher que le 8Go. Cela dit tant mieux pour moi je ne vais pas en faire une affaire d'état !


----------



## guyome (6 Juin 2008)

tant que ce sujet existe autant en profiter....

j'ai vu un site de vente en ligne dont je tairais le nom, qui propose des i pod touch 16 go a moin de 300 euro....

ça cache quelques chose?
risque de pb de sav ou autre?

parce que quoi qu'il arrive j'achetrai le touch 16 go mais si je peux payer bcp moin cher jme dit.....


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2008)

Sans adresse, dur de voir si c'est une arnaque ou pas. Au pire, envois moi ça en message privé puis si c'est valable, je te préviens et on divulguera l'adresse après que tu ais fait ton achat 

Mais vu que lundi on attend des annonces avec sûrement une mise à jour du iPhone, donc du Touch, je pense que le magasin essaie juste de brader ses stocks avant que la baisse de prix ne soit trop conséquente


----------



## golgoth13 (6 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir

Juste pour confirmer , j'ai trouver un ipod 16 go chez internity a 279 euro. Mais est ce la version sans la mise à jour je ne sais pas, et le vendeur m'a dit qu'il ne voulait pas ouvrir le kit pour voir!!!
Bref je ne l'ai pas pris. y a t'il un moyen de savoir via le numéro de série?
a+


----------



## guyome (8 Juin 2008)

haha ben c'était bien de ça dont il s'agissait.....


c'est quoi cette histoire de modif a partir de lundi??

merci


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2008)

Lundi, il y a une conférence de Steve Job qui annoncera le nouvel iPhone et sûrement la mise a jour du touch puisque cela va toujours de paire.


----------

